# Under 500 rounds



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Why are so many listings for guns for sale on message boards all say the gun has at or around 500 rounds through it? Not all but a large majority seem to be that way. Is 500 some sort of magic number? Heck, I had over 500 rounds through my XD9 by the second trip to the range. I find it hard to believe that so many people buy a gun, make 2-3 trips to the range and store it. The only sense I can make of it is they bought it, tried it, decided they don't like it so they sell it. 

Just wondering...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

That and they buy a super wazoo 500 caliber hand cannon and find they cant control the recoil........


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

It could be that they have many other guns as well, so no single piece ever gets "overworked".


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I always thought that 500 rounds was about the number it took to decide whether you liked or disliked the gun and whether or not you were going to keep it. 

Either that, or people think a low round count sounds good and the gun will sell quicker and for more.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm not saying it's wrong or what. I just found it weird. Can you imagine going through used car ads and most of them said under 500 miles?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I tend to think in those terms, not at 500 rounds, but multiples of that. Sort of, as you say, mileage indicators. If a gun is advertised as "less than 500 rounds fire" I equate "like new." For, say 5000 rounds, "been around the block a few times" and so on.

I shoot a lot, 250~300 rounds per week, but that's over about twenty five handguns, so my most heavily fired gun has just over 16,000 rounds fired through it.

But, then, I don't put much faith in most folks' count. I know several men who claim "over a million round through that gun" and they don't shoot nearly as much as I do. And my log book stands at about 180,000 rounds fired, covering nearly fifty years of shooting. This by actual count, counting my empty brass upon returning from the range.

And 5000 rounds used to be a major milestone for auto loading pistols, as they were fired most often with jacketed bullets, which tended to wear the bore more, and wear from the action of cycling itself induced more wear. Revolvers, on the other hand, went on and on, as they were fired with cast or swaged lead bullets, and they lacked the violent cycling action. But now revolvers are subjected to greeater stresses with magnum loads.

Bottom line: Pay little attention to "mileage" claims, same as you would a used car, and examine the gun thoroughly.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I did just sell my fullsize USP to pay for that new Walther, and it had 500 rounds thru it 

I shot like 200 on the first trip, and 100 more on 3 other trips...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

You could also have a wonderful selection of guns like we have in our consignment case at my job. We have several Glock 31s in there, all have owners who claim to have fired them very little. These were mainly people who bought the Glock 31 because Glock was a name they heard on TV, saw the 357 SIG round and thought it would impress their friends, then realized it was more expensive to buy range ammo for it than what their not-so-impressed friends are buying. Most were trade ins for 9MMs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, yes..

I was surprised to see that my local shop has boxes of that new 5.7 ammo cheaper then 45 LC - damn, that stuff is high...


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

A lot of people buy handguns, shoot them, realize handguns are not east to shoot, and then put the handgun in the sock drawer etc. The weapon sits there until the owner decides they no longer need it or they are short cash.

Another thing people do is buy too much gun for the "Average Joe", shoot it, and never fire the weapon again. Do I have examples? Yes, a 38 Special snub nose, a lightweight 357 Magnum, 357 Sig in a compact pistol, and 44 Magnum revolvers. I have bought at least three 44 Magnums that I do not think had 50 rounds fired in them.

Regards, 

Richard


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

500 or 5000, it doesn't matter.

Its hard to find used guns for sale in my neck of the woods. The dealers I have spoken to all say that they cannot keep them in stock. Its rare to have them come in, and when they do the used guns get snapped up as soon very quickly.

Think something is about to happen? Should I be worried?  

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would never buy a gun NIB over the internet or any where sight unseen. I know people do it every day but to me that's crazy. A used gun is even crazier. If you don't look it over real good you stand to loose big time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I would never buy a gun NIB over the internet or any where sight unseen. I know people do it every day but to me that's crazy. A used gun is even crazier. If you don't look it over real good you stand to loose big time.


See, that is what I say too - When I ssearched for months to get a new fullsize P99 - I saw tons of them online. And, on the Walther site, people teased me for saying that I would not buy off the net.

But, I have enough problems buying a new gun in a gun store or gun show that isn't sometimes already scratched up - or has some other problem. I don't buy a gun w/o seeing it 1st.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck and Baldy, become good friends with a local gun shop and you will do okay. I regularly deal with a shop in Saginaw, Mi (that is about 80 miles). The place is Dick Williams' Gunshop and I have never been treated better. I get good deals and if something is wrong they fix it. Regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They can't fix a scratched up gun...

In the past, when I was looking at 1911s - I have had issues w/ finding many on the shelves all scratched up from everyone and their brother messing w/ it. 

It may get scratched over time, but I ain't paying $800+ for a gun that starts out that way...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with you on that Shipwreck. Heck my new S&W was NIB and I would not give them my credit card untill I looked the gun over. The girl laughed at me. That's alright, I just wanted to make sure I am getting what I paid for. 
Ship buy a Smith there closer to $700 and you can't beat them. 300 rounds today and two different mags and it didn't miss a beat.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the stock sights on the S&W 1911s. I may get one next year.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 18 I belive number now in Handguns I shoot them all but I never shoot more than a box(50) from any pistol unless its my 22 Ruger. I fire a mag or 2 a month out of my carry guns . I have never enjoyed standing and fireing 100's or rounds from same weapon in one day. I find it boring.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Must not like to shoot much. Heck I shot over 50 357 mags of mine to boot. I only get to go when somebody takes me and I am going to make the most of it. If I could go when I wanted to, I probly go about every two or three days.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

less than 500 rounds=owned by a little old lady who just drove to church on sunday.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

10-4 on that Tony. I am still Laughing.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Must not like to shoot much. Heck I shot over 50 357 mags of mine to boot. I only get to go when somebody takes me and I am going to make the most of it. If I could go when I wanted to, I probly go about every two or three days.


 I like to shoot my range is my side yard .I said i found fireing same weapon 100's of rounds in a setting boring I much rather fire 30 to 50 out of several weapons. I shoot something about every day. Pistol or long gun.. 
I started shoot at 6. I'm 60 so as a civ and along with my 13 years military I have sent a lot of rounds down range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I swop weapons a lot, I don't shoot as well. Plus, I hate cleaning more than 2 - I never take more than 2 with me.


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> less than 500 rounds=owned by a little old lady who just drove to church on sunday.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Grannay's my kind of women.


----------

